# Need "Smooth" fabric Polo shirt



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

This is one time all the selection at Sanmar and SS is a hindrance....

I am looking for some plastisol transfer friendly sport/polo type shirts. I tried the Gildan 3800 but that is what I call a pique fabric (has lots of little dimples)

I need some that are the smooth fabric, like a thicker t-shirt. I am sure that I have seen (or accidentally ordered ) some of these from GIldan or Jerzees before, but now I can't find a good description.

Any help appreciated.

OR

Does anyone have any suggestions for getting a good press on these Pique shirts? The transfer doesn't seem to contact the "bottom" of the little dimples so it kind of peels when you remove it.

Thanks,

DaveW


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Look for "jersey knit" in the description. Port Authority, Gildan, Hanes, and Jerzees have styles available through SanMar.

I've used the Gildan 8800, with a vinyl application, and had no problems


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Perfect, that is exactly what I needed.

Thanks,

DaveW


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have transferred on the Port Authority and Anvil jersey polos with excellent results.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I got some of the jersey knit Gildan's in and they pressed up great. 

We are at an event this week and counted up last night that we came with 400 shirt back transfers and 400 ganged that had the left chest x2 and one full chest logo. We are down to about a dozen full chest and less than 50 of the full backs, so we have made/sold close to 700 shirts, sweatshirts and hoodies! This on top of 650 pre sreen printed shirts we also brought. No wonder I have a blister on my hand from closing the press...

DaveW


----------

